
what of WiMax? - billphipps
Thoughts?
======
mcot2
Of the major carriers in the U.S. only Sprint was really behind Wi-Max. It
actually had a decent rollout in the D.C. area but it fizzled out once LTE
became more established.

------
jitl
UC Berkeley has (had?) a WiMAX base station that staff or enterprising
students could connect to with full campus bandwidth. When Comcast started
some shit, my flatmate managed to secure some kind of uplink to the WiMAX
network. On a clear day we got fantastic speeds, but during stormy or even
foggy weather we didn’t have any connection.

WiMax is like the Betamax of 4G network technologies.

------
mseebach
It was superceded by LTE/4G mobile broadband to which it is very similar, but
seemingly slightly inferior.

------
khedoros1
What of it? Irrelevant in the practical sense at the current time, as far as
I'm aware. LTE ate its lunch.

